

Goodbye Popcorn Time - pyotrgalois
https://medium.com/le-futur-de-la-distribution-de-films-en-france/93f890b8c9f4

======
higherpurpose
That's old? The project has moved on to different teams since then, and I've
already seen even better apps than Popcorn Time (that are not forks) that do
similar stuff.

Also, they _were_ right. It is just a tool and it is _legal_ \- at least in
Spain [1], but they weren't from US to begin with, and my guess is a similar
ruling would be made in US anyway. Too bad the original team was pressured
into quitting, but it's irrelevant at this point.

[1] [http://torrentfreak.com/records-labels-lose-big-as-court-
dec...](http://torrentfreak.com/records-labels-lose-big-as-court-declares-
file-sharing-tools-legal-140410/)

